# Are suspension/deactivation threats real?



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I cancelled maybe a total of 4 rides since starting back on Friday


A switcheroo to a sus pax at a sus pickup location
Long-ride attempt late at night (no thanks with this FlexScam mileage rate and while on a earnings guarantee bonus). Started ride then realized it was a 43 minute trip to a dead end location after midnight. Not interested in working for free. Got burnt a couple times on trips like this already.
5 pax trying to get on a regular Lyft. Didn't feel like arguing and didn't even want to bother trying to get cancel fee, just wanted to move on
Right after I found out you could see the destination before starting the ride after hitting "Arrive", a 2-stop with 1st stop being a weed dispensary
Immediately after the 4th cancel (might have been 5), I get a text message from Lyft with a threat:










In the app:


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Now literally 2 or 3 rides later, it says:


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Are these threats serious at all, or just automated scare tactics that they never take action on?

For instance if I keep canceling after arriving, will they actually suspend/deactivate? Or do nothing?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

What you saw was totally automated.

However, they will deactivate you over cancellations and for starting trips early.

But most everything Lyft says is passive-aggressive mind games designed to control the driver.

Unlike with Uber, you can call Lyft and explain why you did something and if your story is good they will remove it from your active record. Like the cancellation due to five people. That is totally a good story and Lyft would most likely remove it.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Are you clicking PICK up before actually picking up??

Lyft server have problem.

They keep giving me Service Flag and claim that passenger MESSAGE me after I pick them up.
I told them I never do that.

They said It's ok...Service Flag means nothing....

But then if you read the app rule, it actually says Service Flag will cancel Driver's benefits ,,,,, so dumb


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Those are all good gripes. Especially #4. I think though that I have seen members report they got deactivated at some point. Also several reports that a driver was given a timeout of varying duration before the threat of permanent deactivation came true.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Nope. 2 times I cancelled after picking up. I forgot why the first time and the 2nd time was because of a long trip that I didn't want. This was before I found out you could view destination without "pickup".

BUT, the automated threat text was 100% related to the most recent cancel which was #4 listed, where I got ARRIVE, viewed destination WITHOUT "pickup", and cancelled. I'm wondering if maybe viewing destination and cancelling after arriving is treated the same as cancelling after pickup??


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Also several reports that a driver was given a timeout of varying duration before the threat of permanent deactivation came true.


What's a timeout? Are we talking online but no pings in busy area, or unable to go online? How long....Hours, days, weeks?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

timeout = can't go online for x number of hours/days. It varies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I cancelled maybe a total of 4 rides since starting back on Friday
> 
> 
> A switcheroo to a sus pax at a sus pickup location
> ...


Real enough to make me QUIT driving for Uber & get a REAL JOB where that CRAP won't fly !


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

They will deactivate you if you keep canceling like that. Don’t accept the trips if you don’t want to go long distance. And don’t start it and then finish the trip, that’s not how to cancel. Used to be you can see the destination after you arrive, don’t really remember at this point on how but there was a way and then you could cancel for no show. Someone else here want to tell him how to see the destination before the ride starts on lyft?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Real enough to make me QUIT driving for Uber & get a REAL JOB where that CRAP won't fly !


Yet, here you still are. That’s pretty effing sad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yet, here you still are. That’s pretty effing sad.


You have no idea of sad.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I cancelled maybe a total of 4 rides since starting back on Friday
> 
> 
> A switcheroo to a sus pax at a sus pickup location
> ...


You're cancelling too many rides as a brand new driver. 2 days, and you're already getting warnings about your cancellation rate.

Cancelling rides you've already started is something you should rarely have to do. You're doing it frequently, it appears.

Also, passenger feedback has nothing to do with your cancellations. The computer doesn't care about your feedback from completed-ride passengers, in relation to your cancelled rides-after-pickup.

Cancelled rides can't even rate you and/or provide feedback.

(Also, feedback is worthless metric, as you will get permanently deactivated --- eventually --- if you keep up this habit of cancelling-after-pickup.)


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> What you saw was totally automated.
> 
> However, they will deactivate you over cancellations and for starting trips early.
> 
> ...


Sure, however, they note it every time. And if one particular driver in a market of thousands of drivers is constantly calling them to say, "I cancelled because there were 5-pax," while none of the other drivers do it...guess what? Deactivation. Permanently.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Sure, however, they note it every time. And if one particular driver in a market of thousands of drivers is constantly calling them to say, "I cancelled because there were 5-pax," while none of the other drivers do it...guess what? Deactivation. Permanently.


True.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Cancelling rides you've already started is something you should rarely have to do. You're doing it frequently, it appears.


Honestly I only really remember doing this 2 times out of the total 4 or 5 times I cancelled.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Honestly I only really remember doing this 2 times out of the total 4 or 5 times I cancelled.


Ya. You did it twice in your first weekend driving. That's not "rarely"; that's an already-established pattern of behavior.

Brand new gig drivers are not typically known for cancelling rides at all, as a matter of fact. The algos know this. It's suspicious to the algo when a brand new gig driver cancels a trip while enroute to the pickup. It's even more suspicious when a brand new gig driver cancels a trip after starting the trip at pickup.

Rarely means, maybe once every 500 trips, when it comes to cancelling a trip after it's already begun. You've likely not even done 50 trips, and you've already cancelled two trips in progress...according to you. And you're overall cancelling 10% of your trips, in your first 50.

It's suspicious to an algo that knows how to baby new drivers into taking and finishing every trip possible.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You're thooo aggrethive, young man!! I'm new, but not brand-_*new*_


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You're thooo aggrethive, young man!! I'm new, but not brand-_*new*_
> 
> View attachment 615215


I, too, can grab a SS of someone else's pics, and scribble it out to make it less identifiable.

You've asked a ton of questions in various threads over the 2 days since your account creation, which makes it very obvious you've not done over 800 lyft rides yourself. Even your simple app functionality questions have told us that.

You're new, and you're getting warnings that are generally only sent out to new drivers who do something too often, too soon.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Why are you so angry all the time? 

Do you really think people come here and claim # of rides that they didn't do and show other people's screenshots?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Why are you so angry all the time?
> 
> Do you really think people come here and claim # of rides that they didn't do and show other people's screenshots?


Yes.

New drivers ask new questions here all the time. It's expected.

When they get the answers they don't want to hear, they often times come up with stuff to argue back, thinking it will get them the answers thy _do_ want to hear.

Anyways. New driver: stop cancelling 10% of the time after starting trips. You'll get deactivated for it, pronto.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

This wasn't all from this weekend.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You'll get deactivated for it, pronto.


I don't speak Spanish


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> This wasn't all from this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 615217


Your wife/husband/mom/sister seems to have it under control.

I guess ask her/they/them/xir why you're getting warnings for cancelling 10% of your trips after you start them. 🤷


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I suspect that you lie so much, that you think it's natural and think everyone else does it too


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Just stealing screenshots from the internetses


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

This is why I'm doing Lyft


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lyft sucks


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> This is why I'm doing Lyft


Keep cancelling 10% of your trips after pickup, and you won't be doing Lyft, either.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes sir!!!


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

First, how to cancel a ride on Lyft correctly....
You click "Cancel Ride"
You don't just accept the ride and swipe it to end of the ride-_- That's kind scamming. And system will report to the support and mark you as bad.

Second, never click "Pick up Passenger" when your passenger didn't even show up or get inside the car yet...
I see many Uber / Lyft driver post something like they do this because they can see the "Destination" and decide to cancel or Not.
This is totally wrong thing to do. Lyft/ Uber will punish you for that.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yeah I know , I did that.

The only times I canceled by starting to pick up and then canceling the ride afterwards wear long trips that didn't display the 45+ long trip indicator on the ping because they were like 41min, 43min etc.

The last one that I canceled without starting pick up, only hit arrived button and then viewed the destination and immediately canceled, Lyft sent me a text message warning within 5 seconds of that cancellation.

I suspect that Lyft is treating


arrive button
view destination
cancel

the same way as


arrive button
pickup slider
cancel
The thing about arrive/pickup/cancel is that the app clearly says pax WON'T BE CHARGED (and you won't get paid), yet they have some stupid message about "confuses pax and overcharges them" bullshit

I -NEVER- do


Arrive button
Pickup slider
Dropoff
For cancellations


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

100% lyft will deactivate you for cancels. I was that guy years ago. Uber wont so easy. A few years trying to get them back failed. Only 1 thing worked.i brought a wav van when they were short drivers years ago. I asked to turn on regular lyft or no dice. 
This last 6 months not 1 lyft regular rides


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't understand what you're saying


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Once those kinds of nastygrams start, if you keep cancelling or doing no-covers, Gr*yft* will de-activate you. You can have all of the good reasons in the world or Gr*yft* can have ZERO good reason (which is the usual), but de-activate you Gr*yft* will.

As other posters have advised you, if you actually have a good reason for cancel-after-accept on a specific job, if you call or chat, Harshit will remove that specific job. Still, pay heed to that kind of nastygram, as most posters here who kept up as they were doing eventually were de-activated after receiving said nastygram. Gr*yft* does have another weepygram that it likes to send when you do not accept jobs. You can ignore that one. When Harshit sends you one like this, though, pay attention.

Harshit does not care how good your passenger rating is. He cares that you are cancelling after you accept or not covering. Harshit will care if you have false reports on your record, as he will use those against you when you try to argue with him. 

I recently received a nastygram similar to yours. I had just come off a seven day waitlisting due to a false report because I would not let a woman eat potato chips in my car, When you stand up for yourself on either Gr*yft* or F*ub*a*r* , often you pay a price in the form of a false report. There have been several internal memos at Uber that instruct CSRs always to believe the customer over the driver and if there is nothing clear to indicate which side is right or wrong, the dispute must always be "resolved" in favour of the passenger. I would expect that there are similar memos in circulation at Lyft. I ran Uber during my waitlisting. I had a day like yours: two no-covers due to switcheroos and two cancel after accept when I saw where they were going. I did not get a text, but, the next day, when I checked my on file e-Mail account, there was a nastygram similar to yours. I relied on what other posters here have mentioned, so I have been a Good Boy on Gr*yft*, of late. I limit severely what I do accept and will try for streak bonuses only in certain parts of the city. Further, I will set a long destination filter for some part of the Metropolitan Area where I will work. This will prompt Lyft to give me several trips that go generally in that direction, but do not even come close to it, so that I can avoid trips that I do not want. At the same time, I hit my streak bonus and often can start another one before the hour expires.

Lyft's hypocrisy and double standard is obvious on this one. With the switcheroo, Lyft can take a job away from me arbitrarily. Despite that, I can not throw a job back at Lyft arbitrarily. On the switcheroo, I have no opportunity to accept or reject the job. If I do employ the only method available to reject this job, _i.e._ cancellation, I am subject to a penalty. This violates my status as an independent contractor. I have tried to argue this with Harshit numerous times, but he pays no attention. He simply answers with the same templated, cookie-cutter, scripted e-Mails.

I suppose that I could sue, but, odds are that Gr*yft *would have to de-activate me before any suit had a chance of success. 

Uber had the switcheroo at one point. It ended it quietly. I am guessing that cancellation rates increased markedly.so it dropped the practice. Gr*yft *has not gotten the message.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Are these threats serious at all, or just automated scare tactics that they never take action on?
> 
> For instance if I keep canceling after arriving, will they actually suspend/deactivate? Or do nothing?


--------------------------------------------

Even though the threats your received are sent out by the computer, they are a warning and should not be ignored. When you do cancel, you will get a drop down that gives you a list of reasons for the cancellation. Use that list when possible - example: the 5 person ride that you got. 
Best not to cancel unless absolutely necessary and give a valid reason when possible.. By the way - the long trip that ends in a dead zone late at night is not a reason to cancel.. You are making assumptions that have no foundation. There may be another long trip waiting for you.. 
You seem to be a new driver. You are overthinking the entire process, not to mention that you have limited experience and knowledge to support your ideas.. You are making yourself unhappy and will make this job miserable.. JMO


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

That's just like, your opinion, man


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> That's just like, your opinion, man



Sock puppet of @Freddie Blimeau ?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Sock puppet of @Freddie Blimeau ?


Probably.

Obvious sock puppet trolls don't get caught quickly enough before members get warnings for calling out the trolling.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Probably.


it was more in jest. @Freddie Blimeau was the Resident Stoner of the Washington Boards. His posts read like one of those characters in stoner movies. We never knew that much about him, except that he sometimes posted about hooking up with his female passengers. It was not the run of the mill nonsense that you read here about that, he had a specialty. The last that we heard from him, he was shacking up with a female lawyer twelve years his senior in her house.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> it was more in jest. @Freddie Blimeau was the Resident Stoner of the Washington Boards. His posts read like one of those characters in stoner movies. We never knew that much about him, except that he sometimes posted about hooking up with his female passengers. It was not the run of the mill nonsense that you read here about that, he had a specialty. The last that we heard from him, he was shacking up with a female lawyer twelve years his senior in her house.


That's unfortunate for him.

Men should never trade down. Always trade up.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yarrrr, ya caught me mate. Caught me, you did!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Harshit





Another Uber Driver said:


> Harshit





Another Uber Driver said:


> Harshit





Another Uber Driver said:


> Harshit





Another Uber Driver said:


> Harshit


Not Harshit. Rovil.

Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin who works for Lyft.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

My favorite is Dikshit


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I was that guy who got booted from lyft as I canceled too much.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> Not Harshit. Rovil..


I know that you call him "Rovil" because it sounds something like "Rohit". I have started to use "Harshit" for reasons that might be obvious.

My last off-topic canned response from Gr*yft* was signed by "Harshit"


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You haven't run into Dikshit yet?

I must have been flagged for my last refusal to take a dead end long trip on this FlexScam rental. Sheesh, some of these Lyft pax are just as petty on flagging you as some of the drivers are on low rating for no cash tip.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

So if I hit "arrive", view the destination without starting pick up, don't like the destination but afraid to cancel due to being penalized/flagged.... Is it safe to drive off in an opposite direction and have the app auto-cancel, or will I be flagged for leaving after arriving?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> My favorite is Dikshit


TMI.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> So if I hit "arrive", view the destination without starting pick up, don't like the destination but afraid to cancel due to being penalized/flagged.... Is it safe to drive off in an opposite direction and have the app auto-cancel, or will I be flagged for leaving after arriving?


This whole thread is just overthinking this crap too much. It's a computer program and we don't know for sure what the parameters are. The more you cancel, the more likely you are to trip the switch, do it enough in a short period of time and they will cut you. No one on here knows what "enough" is. So, if you have to cancel, try to find creative reasons to do so. Too many pax, no show, no mask, no car seat, mix it up a little. Also, if you cancel a stacked ping before you finish the ride, it doesn't count against you. Driving away and waiting for them to cancel is not a strong move either.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> This whole thread is just overthinking this crap too much. It's a computer program and we don't know for sure what the parameters are. The more you cancel, the more likely you are to trip the switch, do it enough in a short period of time and they will cut you. No one on here knows what "enough" is. So, if you have to cancel, try to find creative reasons to do so. Too many pax, no show, no mask, no car seat, mix it up a little. Also, if you cancel a stacked ping before you finish the ride, it doesn't count against you. Driving away and waiting for them to cancel is not a strong move either.


Good post.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I got a nasty message canceling twice trying to match with a couple sitting in front seat.

Quit declining and drive.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

But I'm on a 48-ride guarantee and don't want long trips that will cost me in FlexScam miles.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Can you do XL?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Not with my FlexScam rental.

My Uber is XL, but as I've explained bg check woes


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Saw that, not sure what I was thinking.

I don't see the wisdom in two vehicles.
I don't see the wisdom in driving too and then canceling rides. Time and miles wasted.
If it is a money issue, then respectfully... just drive.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Are you expecting me to sell my car just because Uber is doing a lengthy background check?

Would you sell your house if the county assessor wanted to view your house for value assessment?

Would you sell your car if the smog test shop was closed for the day?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> So if I hit "arrive", view the destination without starting pick up, don't like the destination but afraid to cancel due to being penalized/flagged.... Is it safe to drive off in an opposite direction and have the app auto-cancel, or will I be flagged for leaving after arriving?


You will be flagged for "not making progress toward the rider" despite your completing your "progress" then turning it into a "regress". .............something similar to what Xenophon did.........
This is also considered a "poor customer experience" flag. If you frequently "arrive too soon", you also get this kind of flag.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Are you expecting me to sell my car just because Uber is doing a lengthy background check?
> 
> Would you sell your house if the county assessor wanted to view your house for value assessment?
> 
> Would you sell your car if the smog test shop was closed for the day?


Edited having read the other thread.

You are desperate.

This is part time income, not a career.

One day, sooner maybe than later, you will reach a crossroads where you need another vehicle (or have to cut a check for Uncle Sam)

It will be more drama.

Turn the vehicle in and get a real job.

Or... Just do your time, do your rides, until your XL vehicle is available.

Either way... get a real job and drive off hours.

Budget and SAVE.

Getting deactivated will kill your chances to eventually run both apps in your XL ride.

Unless I am chasing a bonus, I hide in plain site from the algo's in XL while the X ants scurry about.

At least that is my newbie 2 cents experience.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks for the lecture dad.

You really do know _*EVERYTHING *_on how to live my life!

How did your get so smart and wise? And still doing rideshare while knowing everything?

One day I hope to also know how to live everyone's lives and stand atop the pedestal to preach down from, while driving rideshare.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Thanks for the lecture dad.
> 
> You really do know _*EVERYTHING *_on how to live my life!
> 
> ...




4 posts already today?

Shut up and drive!

Got nine rides to finish up my 120/$1800 Lyft initiation.

I coulda knocked out four rides, uphill in the snow, on the way to school in that amount of time.

Watch and learn grasshopper!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Brotherlove said:


> 4 posts already today?


I see you have 9 posts so far today,


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't understand what's going on. Last time I checked yesterday I think, I was at 89% driving score towards Lyft Gold, with 2% cancellation.

Since then I haven't canceled any except I think 1 for no-show after 5m. And now it says 88% with 4% cancel.

Wtf?


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Your turn my son!

Knock out those last few rides and walk away with some cash.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Ok, pops.

Got $460 on the first $900 guarantee Fri-Sun, on pace to do about the same now. Luckily I picked up the rental midweek so I qualified for two separate $900 guarantees for the one week rental


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

My god.....take your first 100 rides , take them all . Long , short, fat ,skinny , green or red . All of them . Establish a habit of normalcy instead of a habit of glaring scam trends and I'm pretty sure you'll do just fine . If you don't , thanks for brainless entertainment.


----------



## Fishrod (12 mo ago)

So my account is currently put on hold for this exact reason, I believe. The last 3 rides I took Lyft server is messed up, and when Im finished dropping of the passenger Lyft app will ask me if I picked them up & dropped them off.
Then boom my account gets put on hold.
It's pretty frustrating, stressful because it's their fault but they blame it on us. 



EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Are you clicking PICK up before actually picking up??
> 
> Lyft server have problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## JOeJoe (10 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> What you saw was totally automated.
> 
> However, they will deactivate you over cancellations and for starting trips early.
> 
> ...


BS not here Lyft is the ridiculous one.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

JOeJoe said:


> BS not here Lyft is the ridiculous one.


Hi @JOeJoe. Welcome to uberpeople.net.


----------



## mellanese.pittman8 (10 mo ago)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I cancelled maybe a total of 4 rides since starting back on Friday
> 
> 
> A switcheroo to a sus pax at a sus pickup location
> ...





NewLyftDriver said:


> I cancelled maybe a total of 4 rides since starting back on Friday
> 
> 
> A switcheroo to a sus pax at a sus pickup location
> ...


That happened to me last week, I went on Twitter and Tweeted Logan Green, ask Lyft and Lyft. They threatened me saying I was arriving too soon. I told them when I hit Arrive it means I have done 1 of 2 things, the passenger has either walked to the front or I'm where I'm supposed to be. So fix this damn 1942 GPS system and then come see me. They took that off IMMEDIATELY


----------



## mellanese.pittman8 (10 mo ago)

JOeJoe said:


> BS not here Lyft is the ridiculous one.


No it's not computer generated, it's actually from support


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Now literally 2 or 3 rides later, it says:
> 
> View attachment 615175


Ha Ha Ha

You’re a good little boy.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> You’re a good little boy.


Not that good...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> Not that good...
> 
> View attachment 669319


They just banned him because 
he was from Somalia!!


----------

